# Urgent dog rescue in Arkansas



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I was browsing petfinder today and saw this little guy that just tugged at my heart strings. If my SO would allow it and we could afford it at the moment I would snap him up in a second 

If anyone is able to even foster him to get him out of the high kill shelter please let me know, he looks so sweet.

the rescue org that has him advertised in BC but the name on the lady's shirt is Quachita. (the rescue frequently flies in adoptable dogs).


http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10030450


----------

